# Why's my sig strip changed without permission



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

AS above ,whats with that?
wtf
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've posted a reply in your other thread in the TTOC section. Please have a read on there, thanks.


----------

